# εν δυνάμει και δυνάμει



## UsualSuspect (Apr 4, 2011)

Πολλές φορές ακούω το *εν δυνάμει* αντί για το σκέτο *δυνάμει*... είναι σωστό και αν ναι, πότε λέγεται;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2011)

_Δυνάμει_ σημαίνει με βάση κάτι: δυνάμει του τάδε διατάγματος = με βάση το τάδε διάταγμα.
_Εν δυνάμει_ σημαίνει δυνητικά: Όλοι πλέον οι πολίτες είναι εν δυνάμει δότες οργάνων.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Apr 4, 2011)

Αυτό ήξερα κι εγώ. Το ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ, όμως, δεν το ξεκαθαρίζουν... ή μάλλον δεν αναφέρουν καθόλου το *εν* δυνάμει. Για τη δυνητική σημασία γράφουν σκέτο *δυνάμει*.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2011)

Στο ΛΝΕΓ υπάρχει το *εν δυνάμει* στο λήμμα _δύναμη_. Έτσι:

*δυνάμει* επίρρ. (λόγ.) 1. (+γεν.) επί τη βάσει, σύμφωνα με: _δυνάμει του άρθρου 30 του Κώδικα Πολιτικής Δικονομίας... | δυνάμει νόμου / κανονισμού_ • 2. δυνητικά, χαρακτηρίζοντας αυτό που θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει ή να συμβεί: _«δημιουργούν την προοπτική μιας δυνάμει μεγάλης και ελκυστικής αγοράς» (εφημ.) | «η χώρα αυτή δίνει την εικόνα ενός δύσκολου και δυνάμει επικίνδυνου γείτονα» (εφημ.)_.

*εν δυνάμει* για κάποιον/κάτι που, ενώ δεν είναι τώρα, είναι δυνατόν να γίνει ή να αποτελέσει κάτι στο μέλλον: _«το συγκεκριμένο ρεπορτάζ αποτελούσε εν δυνάμει απειλή για την εθνική ενότητα τής χώρας» (εφημ.) | «αυτή τη στιγμή στο κυβερνών κόμμα υπάρχουν οκτώ εν δυνάμει πρωθυπουργοί» (εφημ.)_​
Έχουμε δηλαδή το _δυνάμει_ σε θέση πρόθεσης (*by virtue of*). Το _δυνάμει_ να χαρακτηρίζει επίθετα (*potentially*). Και το *εν δυνάμει* να χαρακτηρίζει ουσιαστικά (*potential*). Τα πράγματα δεν είναι πάντα τόσο ξεκάθαρα. Πιστεύω ότι το _δυνάμει_ και το _εν δυνάμει_ χρησιμοποιούνται με κάθε άνεση το ένα στη θέση του άλλου (αλλά όχι βέβαια στην πρώτη περίπτωση, εκεί που παίζει το ρόλο πρόθεσης).


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2011)

Παραδείγματα από το διαδίκτυο:
οι εν δυνάμει σύμμαχοι 47 γκουγκλιές
οι δυνάμει σύμμαχοι 54 γκουγκλιές

είναι δυνάμει επικίνδυνες για 13 γκουγκλιές
είναι εν δυνάμει επικίνδυνες για 27 γκουγκλιές


----------



## UsualSuspect (Apr 4, 2011)

> Το δυνάμει να χαρακτηρίζει επίθετα (potentially). Και το εν δυνάμει να χαρακτηρίζει ουσιαστικά (potential).



Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Μου ξέφυγε το *εν δυνάμει *στο ΛΝΕΓ. Κρατάω τη παραπάνω φράση σαν εν δυνάμει οδηγό στη δυνητική σημασία.:)


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2011)

UsualSuspect said:


> Κρατάω τη παραπάνω φράση σαν εν δυνάμει οδηγό στη δυνητική σημασία.:)


Αρκεί να μη θεωρηθεί ότι επιχειρώ να μπουν τέτοιοι κανόνες στη γλώσσα. Αρκετά έχω ν' ακούσω με το _μόνη / μόνο_.


----------



## Themis (Apr 5, 2011)

Αν εξαιρέσουμε την παγιωμένη χρήση στα νομικά, θυμάμαι ότι κάποιοι λαθολόγοι προσπαθούσαν να βγάλουν λάθος το "εν δυνάμει". Αν ξεκινάς από το ζεύγος δυνάμει/ ενεργεία και παραμένεις σ' αυτό...


----------

